# SSL-Verschlüsselung für Webserver



## BugsBastard (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal von euch wissen, ob jemand von euch schon mal ne SSL-Verschlüsselung bei einem Linux-Server vorgenommen hat. Ich soll den Webserver von unserer Firma verschlüsseln, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll.

1. Benötige ich einen Anbieter der SSL-Verschlüsselung auf meinen Server legt bzw. dessen Software ich einsetzen muß oder gibt es die schon bei Linux dabei?

2. Was muß ich bei bestehenden Webprojekten beachten die unter dem JBoss laufen? Wie ist das mit dem freigeben von Verzeichnissen? Können Programme, die auf dem Server liegen, auf Verzeichnisse zugreifen die nicht freigegeben sind fürs Internet?

Ihr seht, ich habe keine Ahnung :-( aber mein Chef vertraut mir ;-)

Gruss,

Bugs


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juni 2004)

Man kann ein selbsterstelltes SSL-Zertifikat verwenden - das ist aber nichts o pralle:

http://www.teamunix.de/howto/sslcert.php
http://www.support-netz.de/download/lml/handbuch_2-2_final2/ch01s08.html

Allerdings kosten richtig gültige SSL-Zertifikate Geld. 

Beispiel:
http://www.ssl-direkt.de/index.php?id=49

Allerdings gibt es viele Trusted Center für verschiedene Zertifikate.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo,



> Ihr seht, ich habe keine Ahnung aber mein Chef vertraut mir


Gerade bei Firmen sind sichere und gut administrierte Server äußerst wichtig. 



> ich würde gerne mal von euch wissen, ob jemand von euch schon mal ne SSL-Verschlüsselung bei einem Linux-Server vorgenommen hat. Ich soll den Webserver von unserer Firma verschlüsseln, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll.
> 
> 1. Benötige ich einen Anbieter der SSL-Verschlüsselung auf meinen Server legt bzw. dessen Software ich einsetzen muß oder gibt es die schon bei Linux dabei?
> 
> 2. Was muß ich bei bestehenden Webprojekten beachten die unter dem JBoss laufen? Wie ist das mit dem freigeben von Verzeichnissen? Können Programme, die auf dem Server liegen, auf Verzeichnisse zugreifen die nicht freigegeben sind fürs Internet?


Das A und O ist generell eine kompetente Beratung. Wir können sowohl beim Erstellen des (Sicherheits-)Konzepts als auch der Realisierung kostengünstig behilflich sein. Ich bitte einfach um eine kurze eMail an info@busoft.de , so dass weitere Details dann am besten per Telefon besprochen werden können.


----------

